# Fresh rolled cigars?



## Fury556 (Oct 10, 2010)

So I'm going to an event tonight where they will be rolling cigars to sell. Can you smoke them as soon an they are rolled? How long after they are rolled can you still smoke them before they go into the sick phase (this does happen, right?) What can I expect for flavors? :smoke:


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

They should be smokeable right after rolling. Not sure how long it takes for them to start the 1st fermentation. I would think it would depend on many factors.


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

I think that would be awesome, to be able to see your cigar rolled and within minutes be smoking the thing.


----------



## Stubby (Dec 6, 2010)

Sam Leccia (proprietor of Nub) told me to smoke them within 2 days or wait about 90 days before smoking them.

I smoked 2 Cain F's that he rolled that day with cameroon wraps on them. It was pretty cool.


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

I have had them right after rolling. Just don't be surprised if they knock you on your butt. They have not had time to rest and might pack a punch. Enjoy your event!


----------



## Brinson (Oct 28, 2007)

There's a place on sixth street in Austin, Tx where they roll cigars in the window and you buy them inside.

Its pretty neat.


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

I went to a charity wine event last weekend and there was a hand roller there. I got two of his creations and some other people I was with grabbed some. The others smoked theirs right away, but I waited until Thurs. The guys that smoked theirs right away said they were fantastic. Mine started out really good and then went flavorless about a third in. I'll let the other one sit about 6 months before I smoke that one. We're going to try to get this guy out to some other charity events this year, so I'll try some more when they're fresh.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

I prefer a year or more of rest on them before I smoke them. 

I never liked freshly rolled cigars--but they are 'smokeable', yes. 

As was said by a previous poster, they might pack a punch.


----------



## Mr_Black (Dec 1, 2010)

I work in conventions at Disney and they have Cigar Rollers quite often and they don't recommend smoking them right away, but I think that is debatable. I have had one right after it was rolled and I thought it was great! Enjoy yourself tonight!


----------



## Mo1775 (Feb 7, 2011)

I would smoke some there and take a few home to age. I enjoyed many cigars rolled right infront of me.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

I'll be at a BrewFest in April - one of the vendors is a hand roller. Pretty expensive, between $9 and $16, but I'll pick up a few.


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

don't put a fresh roll in your humidor(Dam Bugs) my bud lost everything, he was so sick


----------



## orca99usa (May 23, 2008)

> I think that would be awesome, to be able to see your cigar rolled and within minutes be smoking the thing.


I have done it, and it is. Many B&Ms periodically have events that they bring a roller in for. In my case I had to buy three of a specific kind of stick, and in return I got my own free stick rolled on the spot.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

A friend of mine went on a scuba diving trip to Honduras a couple of years ago. They had a guy at the resort rolling cigars and selling them. My friend smoked them fresh and he says they were the best cigars he's ever smoked.


----------



## Fury556 (Oct 10, 2010)

These things are pretty damn tasty. They had 3 rollers from the Fuentes factory rolling the cigars. Smoked 2 there and brought a few home also. :smoke:


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Many will argue that's the best time to smoke any cigar. I think Leccia's assertions are a little on the conservative side, though. I'd say a coupe weeks is more like it and then 6mo to a year out, once the final fermentation gets up and running. Maduros will tend to start more quickly and take longer to settle down.

In any case, it completely depends on what their blending.


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

lukesparksoff said:


> don't put a fresh roll in your humidor(Dam Bugs) my bud lost everything, he was so sick


Hmm, you got me concerned enough to go put the other one I have in an old tubo. Better safe than sorry, beetles can't chew through aluminum, right?


----------



## Stubby (Dec 6, 2010)

ktblunden said:


> Hmm, you got me concerned enough to go put the other one I have in an old tubo. Better safe than sorry, beetles can't chew through aluminum, right?


Not unless they are some kind of crazy super beetle. If you hear a mini angle grinder buzzing in your humidor you know you are screwed.


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

Stubby said:


> Not unless they are some kind of crazy super beetle. If you hear a mini angle grinder buzzing in your humidor you know you are screwed.


Nah, as soon as I hear them start up the little air compressor to run it I'll call in a tactical strike.


----------

